# Broken wings from putting flightsuit on incorrectly, yikes!



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I just took Lil' Rascal to have his nails trimmed. The nice lady who always drills his nails down told me she personally knew tiels that had their wings literally broken when the owner was trying to pull the wing through the hole of the diapered flightsuit. I was surprised to hear this information!

She scared the crap out of me so bad lol... that I ended up letting her trim his flight feathers shorter.... because I was honestly STILL having EXTREME difficulties getting his long wings through the hole of the suit! 

I was NOT going to trim his flights feathers shorter... but putting the flightsuit on was still extremely difficult (I thought I was getting better but in realty I wasn't unfortunately) and I felt like I was always about to break his wings forcing it through the hole of the suit.... and after hearing the scary things that woman was telling me.... I panicked.

... so here's Lil' Rascal looking butchered like the good old days LOL. It's much safer this way and putting the flightsuit on is sooooo much easier now with his flights feathers not being so long. Hopefully one day when he's more calm about putting the suit on I can try it again with his wings untrimmed. It's a shame I had to cut his featherss, but he is still fully flighted of course... and that's all that matters... even though he ain't gonna win no beauty contest with this butch haircutl Let's just keep that a secret... he doesn't need to know


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yikes! That's horrible. Better to be safe than sorry though, right? Rascal looks happy. Nice cage setup, too.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It does seem like it would be easy to break their wings if they struggled. >.<

At least it is easier to get his flight suit on now. That would be so scary if he hurt himself again. I think it was a good idea to go with the trim until he is easier to get in the harness! :lol:

On another note look at that spread!... Rascal is eating well tonight! xD


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya, that's his little travel cage next to my couch that he hangs out on. He has another massive cage which he never uses! Spoiled little..... 

What that woman was telling me about breaking their wings while people struggle to get their wings through the holes of the suit... yikes! I also think I definitely made the right decision to shorten his wings. Especially considering he almost wears the flightsuit every day when I take him places and it was a total nightmare putting the suit on with his wings so long.

They have such super tiny bones. I can see how it wouldn't take that much to accidentally snap something.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I think his wings look beautiful in all honesty. They were trimmed nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

Hellena said:


> I think his wings look beautiful in all honesty. They were trimmed nicely.


She did a good job and made it a "pretty trim" (in real life it actually looks better than the photo)... when I do it though he looks beyond butchered and uneven. I should have watched closer how she did it so I can try to duplicate how she does it. =)

... I know she pulled his wings out... I have trouble pulling his wings out because I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like Chef Rascal is expecting company with that birdie feast he's prepared


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG!!! This is sooooooo awesome....

I have a SUPER easy way to put the diapered flightsuit on him now 

This method did NOT work when his flight feathers were long but it works AWESOME now that his wings are shorter. I cannot believe how well it worked, what a huge difference. I am so glad I had his wings trimmed shorter.

I pulled one wing through the hole the normal way, but then with the second wing I put the tip of his wing in first and pulled the suit on using the "backward" method. 

I did it this way because even though his wings are much shorter now I was still having problems pulling the second wing through the hole of the suit because he is so tense.

I have now solve all my flightsuit problems for good. :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG, okay please disregard my previous post. I am pathetic. It seems I just got lucky that one time because I just tried to put it on him again and it was NOT easy at all and I wasn't able to get it on him like that again, so weird! He is too tense and moving around too much is is the problem... so the flightuit saga continues... I shall keep trying. Having shorter wings does make it easier than before though.

That's why I got so excited earlier... because it had never gone on that super easy before lol, oops.

Ah well. It's on him now at least and we are going to bed bath & Beyond


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Juliet!!!

Thanks for your PM and for crediting me with the idea to put the flightsuit on "backwards"...  You are too kind. I'm glad you are able to put it on successfully now but I still have not mastered the technique of putting both wings through the holes "backwards" because Sunny still struggles too much. I am still putting in only the first wing through the hole backwards (so that is super easy), then when I do the other wing, I'm just pulling it through the hole. I tried many times to do the other wing "backwards" but I just can't (yet) hold down Sunny enough to do that. When I try that method, the first side slips off and I have to put it on her all over again.

I just read your post about some tiels getting their wings broken when they get pulled through the holes of the flightsuit. That's so scary! I'm worried too so I always take my time when I'm pulling her wing through. I do it a little bit at a time. I'm not quite sure how people managed to break their bird's wings...they must be really rough and really impatient!

I will keep trying to put in both sides "backwards" but you have given me the hope that it can be done so thanks for that!  I think that is the safest method and I hope to be able to master it soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

Annie,

I totally jinxed myself earlier when I posted saying I solved the suit problem... I just got super lucky that once when it went on like a breeze... but then when I tried it again... nope! Was back at square one.

I recall someone who posted a video on here of her putting the fligthsit on a tiel and I saw that her tiel was standing still so obediently... my tiel on the other hand tries to sprint forwards at full speed and is moving around like he's got fire ants up his butt!

This is why it's so difficult lol

For some reason I always find pulling the first wing through the hole easy... it's getting the second in wing through is where I have problems.... so it's the second wing I will have to try putting on backwards again tomorrow.... when that works... it really was super easy getting the suit on.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

The idea of someone being so forceful with their bird that they break his wings sickens me! Ugh! I use both the aviator and flight suit, and while I prefer the security and freedom of the aviator, I like the diaper on the flight suit since mine aree not heat potty trained.

I use the flight suit on multiple tiels and green cheeked conures, and have never had a problem, including on fully flighted members of both species. I always put the right wing (when they are facing the fame way as you, so your right) in first, them place the bird in my right hand so that my thumb holds the wing and flap in place, and en pull the other wing through. On both sides I "hook" the strap on the shoulder, and pull the wing through in a way that does bend e feathers on a flighted or long clipped bird, but as long as it is done in one smooth motion with no starting and then stopping in the middle, it doesn't damage the feathers and as long as the feathers are the ones flexing, not the bones, it is safe. I simply am appalled that anyone would be. So rough as the break the wings of their bird!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I have to be pretty forceful to get Rocko in his harness, but jeez! I've never come close to breaking his wing! O_O


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2015)

I too have to be pretty forceful because he is so insanely tensed up... today I failed to put the suit on using the backwards method again (I have no idea how I managed to do it so easily the other day!). I ended up having to put it on the normal way.

I took him to Whole Foods today... he likes to watch what's going on through the screen of his travel bag. The employees there loves him... on days when I don't have him with me they always ask "where's your little bird!"

Here's a couple pics of where he hangs out while I grocery shop. Today he guarded the oranges to make sure nobody steals them


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwww how cute!!! Thanks for sharing the photos.  I can't wait until summer comes so I can take Sunny out to play too. But the weather only climbed back up to slightly more than 0 degrees today so I still have a long way to go! 

Right now I can only take her down to the lobby of my building to visit the security guard on duty. Needless to say, everyone just loves her. Sometimes I let the guard take the lanyard so Sunny can stand on his/her shoulder. It's interesting to see people's reactions as they walk by. I often hear people whispering to each other "oh my GAWD is that a real bird???" Yesterday I took her to visit my favourite guard who is this really bubbly black woman and she just loves Sunny. A guy walked by and said "oh the bird's so cute!" so I said "that's the guard's assistant. Whoever tries to steal something, the bird will be on him like no tomorrow!" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

LOL, too funny 

You know what's crazy... I would have to say the most popular comment I have people say to me by far would be... "Is that a REAL bird?"... followed by "oh, it's so cute!".

It kind of gets annoying when people ask me if it's a real bird. The last person who asked me if he's a real bird today... I told them it's a realistic battery operated toy I bought from Toys R Rus. 

I think they probably believed me lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

This just reminded me of what happened when I had him at bed Bath & Beyond recently. This crazy woman... she was screaming at the guy at the check out counter for no reason... boy was she made and seemed wacko (you had to have been there).

When she saw my tiel... she then started yelling at me in this strange accent how much I'm selling him for. She didn't understand he wasn't for sale. She kept trying to negotiate a price. She was VERY aggressive about it lol.

I can only imagine what would have happened to my poor bird if someone like her adopted him.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Juliet said:


> This just reminded me of what happened when I had him at bed Bath & Beyond recently. This crazy woman... she was screaming at the guy at the check out counter for no reason... boy was she made and seemed wacko (you had to have been there).
> 
> When she saw my tiel... she then started yelling at me in this strange accent how much I'm selling him for. She didn't understand he wasn't for sale. She kept trying to negotiate a price. She was VERY aggressive about it lol.
> 
> I can only imagine what would have happened to my poor bird if someone like her adopted him.


I'm betting she called him an "it", as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

"How much are you selling it for?".... "I give you 20 dollar for it".... she kept trying to negotiate... she was relentless. I told her numerous times he's priceless and not for sale... she didn't get it.

She kind of scared me so I finally managed to walk away lol.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> "How much are you selling it for?".... "I give you 20 dollar for it".... she kept trying to negotiate... she was a relentless. I told her numerous times he's priceless and not for sale... she didn't get it.
> 
> She kind of scared me so I finally managed to walk away lol.


I likely would of asked her if she was crazy! ...lol


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I always find it hilarious when people ask if Missy is real.  Why would someone go around carrying a fake bird on their shoulder? :lol: 

That one's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet said:


> It kind of gets annoying when people ask me if it's a real bird. The last person who asked me if he's a real bird today... I told them it's a realistic battery operated toy I bought from Toys R Rus.
> 
> I think they probably believed me lol.


Ha ha ha love it...maybe I should say that next time when someone asks me if that is a real bird!!! :lol: That's always my favourite, closely followed by "is that, like, a pet or something???" I got that one time and I must admit that to this day, I still don't know what I should have said. ("No it's not really a pet. It's a wild bird that I saw flying by so I trapped it with a net and now it's mine.") :rofl:

As to that crazy woman who wanted to buy your bird, she really sounds mentally deranged! I wouldn't give someone like that a crockroach I see on the street because I can't imagine what she would do to the poor thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL, thanks for making me laugh. That is too funny!... I am totally going to say that with a very serious face next time "It's a wild bird that I saw flying by so I trapped it with a net and now it's mine." 




Annie said:


> Ha ha ha love it...maybe I should say that next time when someone asks me if that is a real bird!!! :lol: That's always my favourite, closely followed by "is that, like, a pet or something???" I got that one time and I must admit that to this day, I still don't know what I should have said. ("No it's not really a pet. It's a wild bird that I saw flying by so I trapped it with a net and now it's mine.") :rofl:
> 
> As to that crazy woman who wanted to buy your bird, she really sounds mentally deranged! I wouldn't give someone like that a crockroach I see on the street because I can't imagine what she would do to the poor thing.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

That travel bag is ADORABLE! sadly I could never use it because any of my birds would be offended to death at being carried in a bag and would kick up a stink and yell like a fiend. 
I would like so much to be able to use one


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

It is indeed - I am jealous HHHAAAhahhhaha X x


----------

